# Tai Chi to strengthen knees and ankles



## SammyB57 (Dec 5, 2004)

I am looking for martial arts that will strengthen ankles and knees.

I've been recommended to check out Tai Chi.
The Tai Chi available to me is....
Tai Chi Chuan, specifically, the Peking Form (I think) and
Tai Chi Chih.

Does anyone have medical evidence or findings regarding Tai Chi and arthritis?


----------



## vampyre_rat (Dec 6, 2004)

Ben Lo (a taiji teacher of some renown) started taiji because he could barely walk down the street.  If anyone has ever seen his form, or been fortunate enough to have studies under him, can attest his legs are so much stronger now.

As far as health benefits, this is one of the biggies.  In the west we age in our legs and hips far too quickly, just look at the amount of hip operations people need.

The key is gradually, gradually.  Don't force it, you have to 'let' it happen.  If you try to have too low a stance you could damage both knee and ankle, but if you gradually work on it, you should be fine.  If your joints give pain in the form, raise your posture.  If you muscles are sore, well that's a bonus!!


----------



## lvwhitebir (Dec 6, 2004)

See  http://www.worldtaichiday.org/resourcelibWTCQD.html  for lot's of summaries of medical studies done for Tai Chi.

WhiteBirch


----------



## East Winds (Dec 6, 2004)

Try Pub Med Central on your search engine and type in Tai Chi in the search field. You will find references to at least 150 papers in respected medical journals about Tai Chi.

Best wishes


----------

